# Planetstrike !!!



## Commisar Varz (Jun 11, 2009)

Am i the only one who is excited about the new planetstrike?

recently i have had a lot of bad reviews on the upcomimg game and i am wondering what your views are going to be on it ?

thanks if you post :victory:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it!
I think it'll be great. 
I am hoping to use this for a Map Campaign that i have been wanting to do forever, but haven't gotten to start yet.

But, im also poor... and this wont help me with that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It was played at my FLGS on saturday... other then that it was amasingly mismanaged (more or less threw us a rulebook and let us get on with it- when kids are asking me how its played since I've looked at the book for about 2 minutes you know its getting bad) the game itself wasnt all that great- we we're playing 1000pts and that just really doesnt work: basically all the attackers won turn 1 or before.

I think that planetstrike could be a really cool variation to play instead of apocalypse but that it probably isnt worth playing under 2-2.5k points.

Also you not only need to design army lists for it but choose a decent army too- the balance of the game is way way off, units already with DS rules such as drop pods, let alone TH/SS termies are pretty broken: since they can assault the turn they DS any army that relies on jumping about to avoid enemies (eldar, tau) are totally screwed. While the chaos Daemons really dont fit in at all- imagine an army that MUST DS by definition having to defend! If your playing objectives and put one in a bastion the attackers can DS and enter the building before the daemons are on the table (or at least before they can get close)... the daemons then need to assault and destroy the building, and kill all the attackers, before they have 'contested' the objective.

Overall: 3*/5 has some potential but could be a lot better. I might play it every once in a while as a break from 40k as a bit of fun but its not a rival to cities or apoc.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the terrain, but have a feeling the rules will be as crap as apoc


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'm looking forward to the terrain, but have a feeling the rules will be as crap as apoc


I disagree I think it will even be worse. I mean being able to field 8 mystics when your opponent has to deep strike.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I can SEE the idea of "attackers" and "defenders", but I'm going to have a hard time explaining why my Nids might be the defenders every so often. Nids aren't known for their defensive fortification skills...

BUT the idea of dropping meteors on the enemy is oddly amusing... :wink:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

It looks worse than Apoc. I've always played Apoc for the fun of massive armies and minimal rules, but if there's too much tactica involved I get bored fast.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Then you'll actually be happen about planetstrike; it has about 5 pages of rules and about 3-4 pages of stragic atributes (which seem almost universally useless)... looks like a quite easy game to get to grips with and the strategms pretty limitted in their worth.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of the rules sound interesting. 

I was at my local GW last week and the assistant was saying how the defender chooses terrain placement including buildings that count as objectives, so you could have loads of objectives giving you some that could be lost without giving the enemy the game. Or have a few objectives for you to defend easily.

Also apparently defenders get more Heavy support, Attackers get more Fast and Elite.

But i'm looking forwards to it, the more variety the better in my opinion.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

ironclad dready for the win!!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

pretty much- give him a drop pod and he can assault first turn. Not much can stand up to being hit with 2 heavy flamers and then 4 S10 attacks.

Unless you start packing in a lot of the special terrain or have shooty armies as the attacks and combat defending I really cant see many games not being stupidly one sided to the attackers (ok, DH with guard allies so they can take 10 mystics may well be the new standard defensive army). It doesnt matter how much heavy support you have if I can assault it first turn with dreadnaughts.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Forge Master Vulkan He'Stan looked awesome. Didn't show his face so people will still argue over whether he is white, black or Olive, etc. Personally I thought he would look more like the Emperor with long Black hair and a semi-intimidating stature. 

~Beltiac abides...


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

Ohh well, I just want the new vulkan and Khan models  They are going to be a blast to convert!

Jason


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i was looking forward to it but from what ive heard it doesnt sound that fantastic so ill skip the pre order and just wait a month or two and see how it goes ^^


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I can SEE the idea of "attackers" and "defenders", but I'm going to have a hard time explaining why my Nids might be the defenders every so often. Nids aren't known for their defensive fortification skills...
> 
> BUT the idea of dropping meteors on the enemy is oddly amusing... :wink:


Nidz protecting the spawning grounds maybe? Or defending a particularly important Hive Creature? Or a small stealer collony that has gone undetected for a long time in a hive city, you like advance scouts for the hive fleet?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I didnt think that Nids were that clever- send wave after wave of creatures till a plent is destroyed. Rippers eat everything on the planet including all nids, hive fleet re-absorbes the rippers and creates a new generation of creatures based on the genetic structure of the last gen utilising any advances the new DNA eaten gave then move on leaving a dead planet... 

Only thing I can think of that could leave the nids in a defensive position would be if teh hive ships got blown up, leaving a Tyrant in control of a planet bound brood... personally I think he would do a banzai charge and die in a field of enemy gore... but thats just how I see my nids fighting


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, it could be that the nids have been in an extended struggle on the planet, tyranoforming a large portion as a planetbound base as the main hive fleet in orbit fought a space battle. As they slowly manage to eat the planet and increase their resevoirs, but are unable to send them up to the fleet because the feeder tendrils cannot be lowered to the planet without getting shot.
Then there is a break in their orbital defenses and the forces they are fighting send in a strike force to destroy their planetside defenses, hoping to shatter their hold on the planet before they consume it whole and the hive fleet in orbit becomes too much for them to deal with.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The only armies i don't see versing each other for this is nids and DE any other army can set up for defence, IW players might just get all those oblits back in action now 

I can see this being used as a start to a campain and something to play as a one off no a everyday game like normal 40k and the rules could also be used for apoc in some parts of the fields so it's really gonna come down to how people think it should be played.

But i'm looking forward to it, weather i got the book or not is something else, but watching a game would be different, DW might finaly have a chance


----------



## scarara (Mar 25, 2009)

any excuse for a mahoosive 40k game is ok with me, it will be iteresting to see the rules, not a big fan of the apocalypse rules but still, we make do with what we have. folk need to remember that the rules are more like guidelines, you can interpret them in your own way to make your games suit your needs.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I think as a competitive game it is very prone to abuse, which is often a bad thing. However from what I've seen in the Dwarf I got this morning, the strategems look inovative, the army list design is really suited to 2.5K+ points, any smaller and it doesnt make a huge difference.
The terrain is good value for money which had me raising an eyebrow in disbelief since GW has been ripping us off alot of late, the blastscape pack looks fucky too!

This is a game where both players must be looking to have a good time and not win at all costs. It adds structure to large games while apocalypse was total choas. I can see this shaping up to be better than apocalypse if they release supliments that let you take superheavies.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you play over 2.5k it might be a good game... if your playing at 1k its just ourely dependant on luck as to how easy the attacker finds it- D6 S9 ordinace barrages can kill your enemy before you get to the field but without BS modifiers they are very hit or miss (get lucky with the D6 roll and a few hits on the scatter dice and you could eaily kill 4-500pts worth of your enemy).
Put that together with 1st turn charge on the survivors and its game over. Skill might come into it at higher pts values but not for low value games (unless your guard.. who cares if 40 guardsmen die in the bombardment )


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Nids are going to be evil as attackers - anything with wings can deep strike and assault the turn it arrives! Warriors, Hive Tyrent, Rippers... And you don't need troops in some missions i think, so you could go all out Warriors assault from deepstrike.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, take a flying tyrant, 3 squads of winged warriors, maybe some flying rippers? Not a lot you can do against that. Add in some Lictors and you could kill everybody without really having to deploy at the start of the game... that sounds pretty fun.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Flyrant, 27 flying warriors and 3 Lictors... nasty combo.
There even may be a point to take raveners (total shock horror).

Problem with nids is that everything that takes wings becomes a fast attack (dunno if attackers get 6 fast attack slots or not, but if they do then its cool).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Forgot about raveners! In theory (with 3 fast attack slots) you could take a Flyrant, 18 warriors, raveners, and lictors. If you get six slots, it's possible to field a Flyrant, 36 winged warriors, 2 squads of raveners, and 3 lictors. Throw in a pair of 'fexes for anti-tank and I think that would essentially kill everything on the table in turn one.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Not really.. there's strategic assets involved too.. one of them prevents you from DSing within 24" of it.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD IRONCLAD 
I love it already!


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Im thinking deep striking 6 death company furiso dreds all in drop pods, that will be fun


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

-snip-

And I'm also fairly sure you can't deep strike EVERYTHING, vehicles certainly can't, I imagine there'd be some restriction as to how much of your army can, as well.


As for why Nids would be defending.
They have a strong breeding ground on a planet during an invasion, and the attackers are trying to cripple the offense.
There's a world with vast under-ground population, and they're trying to stop the Nids from burrowing down all the way.
Stuff like that, making Nid terrain will be an incredible opportunity.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um hate to say this winterous but the drop pod IS open topped.... only reason you cant assault out of it now is that it deep strikes (so if the DS limitation is gone then there is nothing stopping you).

As you the planetstrike DS rules; all infantry can DS, I think beasts, walkers and jetbikes can too (only saw the rules for about 10s so I skimmed).
Tanks, bikes and cavalry must enter play from the table edge the attacker nominates as his drop zone.

everything the attacker has is in reserve but the reserves table is different- 3+ turn 1, 2+ turn 2, turn 3 is automatic.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Um hate to say this winterous but the drop pod IS open topped.... only reason you cant assault out of it now is that it deep strikes (so if the DS limitation is gone then there is nothing stopping you).
> 
> As you the planetstrike DS rules; all infantry can DS, I think beasts, walkers and jetbikes can too (only saw the rules for about 10s so I skimmed).
> Tanks, bikes and cavalry must enter play from the table edge the attacker nominates as his drop zone.
> ...


O_.
-snips previous post-

Anyway, I'm sure there'd be some restriction on that, I mean, assaulting from a pod would be ridiculously overpowered, considering it stops 1" away from the enemy.
For example, the unit themselves doesn't have Deep Strike, the transport they're in has it, so they can't assault (not saying it's true, just makes sense)

And eh, it's a supplement for fun big games and Campaigns, there will be ways to abuse it.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

deepstrike csm termy champions w/chainfists and Mark of Khorne

What'd all that extra heavy supportdo about it?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think in worse case it could end up like Cities of Death-Rules were hardly be used but the terrian will be taken-Though I could be proven wroung
I think that if your careful and cunning you can win as defenders just as well as attackers (so for example keeping the army close together so dee strikers can't come up behind you).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> deepstrike csm termy champions w/chainfists and Mark of Khorne
> 
> What'd all that extra heavy supportdo about it?


Er, blow your 400 point model to bits after they killed a single 150 point tank?
That's assuming it's 5 man, and doesn't have any gear other than TL-Bolters and Chainfists.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

you know, you can have a free gun (or 6) that can each fire 4 autocannons (and possibly other weapons as well) into anything at the end of the opponets move phase. including those units that have just DS. i think it is the new overwatch.

and IG defenders can have 18 Leman russ's.

in WD there was a 2000pt battle report, eldar vs guard and the attacking eldar won, but the guard very nearly prevented it at one point, before geting overwhealmed. the eldar units were also appearing, doing some damage then dying themselves. very bloody.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The automatic defences are BS2, they can fire either at DS units that appear or in the shooting phase of the defender. They are ok but you need a lot of them to balance out the game... since the attackers get D6+3 S9 AP3 (mebbe better then AP3) ordnance barrage explosions before turn 1 the defender is gonna lose quite a bit, it benefits hoard armies over elite and larger games over smaller: a 500pt game would be over before the attacker moved, a 5000pt game could more or less ignore it.

As said before- might be fun for friednly games once in a while but it VERY open to abuse


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> D6+3 S9 AP3


They've actually confirmed it's S9 AP3, look on the GW website in the news thing, got a bit of info.

And it's not D6+3, it's D6+number of objectives.
So the more bunkers you have, the more blasts they get.
The higher points the game is, generally the more blasts they will get and the less emphasis there will be on that roll.

Keep in mind, with no BS to reduce the scatter, they'll often miss completely.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Fairly sure that I was right with D6+3: my source of info is the Planetstrike book itself, its only my memory that at issue (only had it for about 2 mins.. takes me about 20 mins and 2 read throughs to memorise all the rules in a book).

The number of objectives gives you a number of strategic points that can be spent on strategms for both the attackers and defenders


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15400016
Read through that, very interesting.
I'll quote what I mean though.

Page 3, "Examples of Play".
Second paragraph under the "Firestorm" heading.

"The attacker gets D6 bombardments, plus one for each objective. Since there are four (3) bastions, each an objective, that's a total of D6+3."

The 'four' is a typo, in the picture you can see that there are 3 Bastions.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll wait till someone can check the book, the website is often iffy or written before the rules are finalised- I may well be wrong but I would still trust my crappy memory over the web (its not like it matters, no-ones gonna play without the book anyway).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> (its not like it matters, no-ones gonna play without the book anyway)


I'm sure SOMEONE will have already tried to play a game before the release.
It will have been TOTALLY wrong


----------

